# Sacco wagon



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anyone here use a Sacco wagon?










We bought one used yesterday and I am oh-so-so excited! I was hardly able to sleep last night.

I do have some specific questions about the shafts and large goats, as well as thoughts folks might have for adapting the unit for a teenager with disabilities. If there is anyone with this cart, could you tell me what you have done for shafts and harnesses? Ours came with an adapted single tree, but I'm not sure how that would attach to a Hoegger harness...

Thanks in advance,
(a very excited) Rose-Marie and the Saanen boys (who are going to be in heaven with this new toy!)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a cool cart. I've never seen one before. Is it for dogs? 

If it's for dogs, the shafts might be too narrow for a big goat. 

As for hooking it to your harness, shafts are shafts. Since it has the bow over the back, you can't slide them through the shaft loops, but shaft loops usually unbuckle from the harness (we have a Hoegger's harness and the shaft loops unbuckle from the saddle). So you could unhook the shafts, slide the loops on, and leave them there. When you want to hook up, just buckle the shaft loops into place on the saddle. Everything else should work about the same.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Nanno. Yes, this is a "dryland mushing cart" used most often with dogs. If you Google "sacco cart," there are lots of great photos and some breath-squeezing YouTube videos. We have NO plans to drive wild and crazy like the mushers! We intend to stick to gentle pasture cruising...

[youtube:1vu4x2lm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP-J40sb33s[/youtube:1vu4x2lm]

[youtube:1vu4x2lm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1nW5y1ziSc&feature=related[/youtube:1vu4x2lm]

I agree; even though the shaft setup is for a large dogs, it does seem too narrow for a Saanen. I wonder if we could either saw off the U-shaped bar to accommodate their width, and just use straight shafts? It has clips for the side of the Hoegger-type harnesses, which is what we have, so I think that part would work.

The wagon came with a single tree configuration for working with a pair has a bar with hooks at the top...not sure how that would work with a Hoegger harness. Do you have any ideas for that?

Thanks,


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

the manufacturer (German company) offers a conversion set for small ponies (shetty, etc.). This should fit for a large saanen.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

That is a great looking cart! I love the suspension! In the second video, near the very end, it looked like the first cart was being pulled by a goat? rather blurry though so no idea. 
I think you could put a goat between if he was narrow enough, might need to take off the U bar over the top first, and then if you wanted two goats pulling, you could either have one shaft for each goat (hitching against one shaft, which I have done) or get a second single./set of shafts depending on how it goes with a goat between the two shafts. 
Congrats, and happy carting! 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw these on the net when I was researching carts for goats and I really wanted one! But then I saw how much they cost and realized I couldn't get one... Congratulations! I can dream


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the good ideas. There were some spare shaft parts sold with the cart that we can probably have customized to work. Our 18-month old boys are too wide through the ribs for the U-shaped piece, although their shoulders fit. The cart is so well balanced that I don't think its empty weight would strain their growing skeletons at all. The 8-month kid fits the U-shafts but I don't want him pulling yet.

Saltlick, we were able to get our cart used for $300, so deals can be had. There is no way we could afford a new one. For us, it was a case of being in the right place at the right time. Our "right place" happened to be at our daughter's dog trainer's. If you are around dog folks at all, you might put out feelers. I really hope you can; it's a mighty cool cart.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

300 bucks??!! Wow, incredible deal! That's great! Good to know it's possible


----------



## MutantAtoms (Jan 20, 2012)

So did you get to try it out?? How did it go?


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for asking, MutantAtoms. No, we haven't hooked up the goats yet. We have a bit of adapting to do.

Our daughter needs a 5-pt safety harness, which we bought online but still need to anchor to the frame. Bicycle clamps should work; we just need to get to the bike shop. 

Then my husband has some ideas on making a prototype for the wider shafts that we'd like to try out before asking to have a shaft unit made ($$). With other issues of life looming large, he hasn't had a chance to put the prototype to the test. Hopefully soon!

We'd really like to get this little operation up and going by springtime. Our daughter is definitely a fair-weather outdoorsman, so we work around that. In the meantime, we work on getting those commands down.


----------



## MutantAtoms (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I look forward to seeing/hearing how it goes! Good luck!


----------

